# feeding schedules??



## baileymay (Sep 5, 2019)

Hi, we recently added a male vizsla, Jasper, to our family ( we already have a 2 year old female named bailey ) and we have run into somewhat of a problem. Ever since bailey was a puppy she has not been much of an eater, so when she was a puppy we just left her food out and let her eat when she wanted. We are now regretting this because Jasper is a very big eater but we don’t know if we should try to get them both on a schedule or teach jasper to pace himself throughout the day. I think it would be best to teach bailey certain times to eat but i am not sure if it is to late in her life. If anyone has any experience with a similar problem please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Based on your other post, I would say that Jasper, for the immediate future, the next few months, needs to be fed separately at times.
If Jasper, at 8 lbs., is a big eater, let him eat. 2X/day, 3X/day, whatever he needs. Don't "pace" jasper. He's a puppy and needs to eat and poop. Determine how much he is eating and make sure he gets it. You can break it up into 3X feedings, but not "pacing". That's generally a technique used with overweight dogs.
Bailey, at 2 years old, is pretty much done growing. Maybe another 5% over the next year max. Bailey can afford to skip a meal, Jasper cannot.
Jasper is your prioroity at this moment in time


----------

